# Colonial Marriage Laws: links to files



## Christusregnat (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello All,

I know that the Colonial Marriage Laws paper that I've mentioned has been a matter of interest to many. Thomas Weddle (Thomas2007) has been kind enough to host the documents for download here:

Colonial Marriage Laws Part 1


Colonial Marriage Laws Part 2


Colonial Marriage Laws Part 3

As a reminder, this deals with the history of Colonial Marriage, the marriage license, and other related issues. I will issue a caveat, that the gentleman who authored it is a white supremacist, I believe. However, for historical information, it is top notch.

Happy (discerning) reading!

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat (Nov 11, 2008)

In case you missed it earlier:

I know that the Colonial Marriage Laws paper that I've mentioned has been a matter of interest to many. Thomas Weddle (Thomas2007) has been kind enough to host the documents for download here:

http://www.internet-small-business.c...age-Laws-1.pdf

http://www.internet-small-business.c...age-Laws-2.pdf

http://www.internet-small-business.c...age-Laws-3.pdf


As a reminder, this deals with the history of Colonial Marriage, the marriage license, and other related issues. I will issue a caveat, that the gentleman who authored it is a white supremacist, I believe. However, for historical information, it is top notch.

Happy (discerning) reading!

Cheers,


----------



## he beholds (Nov 11, 2008)

Links wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Christusregnat (Nov 12, 2008)

*Oops*

I was informed that my links were bad.

Try these:

Colonial Marriage Laws Part 1


Colonial Marriage Laws Part 2


Colonial Marriage Laws Part 3


Cheers,


----------

